# Photo contest



## Wendy (Aug 5, 2010)

I posted this in the 'Any golfers' thread but am not sure if will be noticed...so decided to repost in a thread of its own.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just entered an online photo contest to try and win a Nike driver for my son. If anyone is interested in voting for the photo, the link is... http://wildfireapp.com/website/6/contests/48087 and (Click on Vote Now) the photo is titled 'New tee on the market' (Wendy Hoffman)

There is nothing required to vote...just click and you're done. Thanks to those that go to view! (by the way....the pic was taken 2 years ago when I had an AWFUL stance! Much better now!)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

So if anyone is interested in voting for my photo please go to the posted site and vote for my wacky photo. You can vote once a day until the August 16th deadline. Thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 5, 2010)

Good luck Wendy!


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 5, 2010)

1 vote placed. Good luck!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 6, 2010)

another one here! Good luck!!


----------



## Wendy (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks to all who are voting. :clap: My son is so excited to see the photo in first. He really needs a new driver and on a student's budget can't afford to buy one...he's still using the one hubby got for him at 13 and it's pretty small. LOL!

You can vote once a day so if you have a bit of extra time please consider placing a new vote daily. Thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 8, 2010)

If this thread remains active, it will remind me...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2010)

Done. Good luck.


----------



## quietaustralian (Aug 9, 2010)

2 votes from this household :evil:


----------



## Wendy (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to keep it active....


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 9, 2010)

Voted again


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2010)

Keep it going.......


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 10, 2010)

Voted again.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2010)

Another day, another vote. I wish the site would tell us what the vote tally is, though.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 11, 2010)

even if i can't play at least i can vote to help someone who can (done)


----------



## Wendy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks again! I wish we could see how many votes there are as well. it is frustrating not knowing that!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 11, 2010)

Well, that's strange. I went to the page to vote today, and it said I already voted.....

I did notice, Wendy, that you are in the column that says "Most votes."


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 12, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Well, that's strange. I went to the page to vote today, and it said I already voted.....
> 
> I did notice, Wendy, that you are in the column that says "Most votes."



same for me today... I have been voting everyday, but today does not work... let's try it later today again..

and Congrats for being on the column of most votes!!!


----------



## Wendy (Aug 12, 2010)

I've discovered that it is a vote every 24 hrs. To me it should just renew the page at midnight but apparently it doesn't work that way. Confusing.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 12, 2010)

The contest is over on Monday at 4pm. Don't forget vote everyday. I can't tell you how much I appreciate the support of my orchid friends! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2010)

OK -- another vote.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 13, 2010)

Another bump....


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2010)

done.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 13, 2010)

again


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 13, 2010)

And again....


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 14, 2010)

I voted regularly !!! Jean


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 14, 2010)

and once again, like everyday...  

good luck!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, I tried to, but I'm not on Slippertalk the same time every day, and I forget...


----------



## Wendy (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks to all again. I got up early this morning to let the dog out and saw that we had fallen to second :sob: ...but as of now are back on top. :clap: It's going to be a close one. Please don't forget to vote if you have time. The voting ends tomorrow. :wink:


----------



## wojtek (Aug 15, 2010)

Done !


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 15, 2010)

keep voting


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 15, 2010)

I liked the second-place photo - but voted for yours  I expect a kickback, maybe a swing or two of the new club?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks like it ends tomorrow. Another vote cast.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks so much guys. There are a lot of really fabulous photos in the contest. I have voted on a couple others myself...but I think mine is unique. It's kind of a fun twist on the usual serious gold photos. 'Keepin my fingers crossed for the final result. I'll be sure to let everyone know....and come up for a swing or three if we do end up winning. 

Less than a day before it's all over. I guess the results will be made known on Tuesday.....keep voting until they close the polls. :clap:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 16, 2010)

Don't forget to vote today! Its our last chance to help Wendy out!!!


----------



## Wendy (Aug 17, 2010)

YAAAAAAAAAAAYe won! Thank so much to all of you!!!! Ben is so happy....now he'll have something he can use with pride. I'll post a photo of him with his new driver when it arrives.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 17, 2010)

hehe Congrats!!!  looking forward to seeing that photo


----------



## John M (Aug 17, 2010)

Wendy said:


> I have voted on a couple others myself....



 REALLY!!!?


----------



## Wendy (Aug 17, 2010)

John M said:


> REALLY!!!?



Yup....voted on both of my Mom's and my brother-in-law's. His was the smoking/exploding golf ball shot (Robert Hoffman). If those had of won they would have given the driver to Ben as well. I also voted once early on for the photo of the little kid whacking a ball....but not after I saw that my photo actally had a chance.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2010)

Congrats, Wendy -- that is really great! I'm glad I could help a little.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 18, 2010)

:clap::clap: FANTASTIC! WTG! :clap::clap:


----------



## paphjoint (Aug 25, 2010)

excellent !


----------

